# Loma Vista??



## wings4wheels (Jan 5, 2005)

I rode up Loma Vista Drive in Beverly Hills the other day. It was about 1.5 miles from Doheny to the top. Anybody know what the grade is? It sure seemed plenty steep on a borrowed mountain bike. The fancy houses were a bit of a distraction as I suffered.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

wings4wheels said:


> I rode up Loma Vista Drive in Beverly Hills the other day. It was about 1.5 miles from Doheny to the top. Anybody know what the grade is? It sure seemed plenty steep on a borrowed mountain bike. The fancy houses were a bit of a distraction as I suffered.


I've driven that several times. It seems remarkably similar to mountaingate, which i've ridden, and which 1 mile at 11% avg grade. Some parts went up to 13%.

i'll see if i can map it in topo, but i have pretty old version so i may not be able to find that street.


----------

